# No Start Menu or Taskbar: Windows Home Server



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm posting here because Windows Home Server (WHS) is essentially a stripped down version of Server 2003. Hopefully someone can help.

I know that WHS is supposed to be a headless server, but I've got mine connected to a KVM switch with my desktop. My WHS runs fine, but about 2 weeks ago, I can no longer access my WHS through the KVM switch, only through the WHS console on my client desktop.

When the WHS boots everything is normal, all the way to the login screen. As soon as I login, all I see is the desktop wallpaper; there is no taskbar, no start menu, nothing. Nor can I right click on the desktop. I assume the explorer task is not running, but if I press Control-Alt-Delete and try to run a "New Task" with explorer.exe, nothing happens. 

But, as I said, the Server continues to function properly. All the client PC's can access their data and I can do server admin functions through the WHS Console feature on a client PC. I just can't do server admin function through the WHS directly via the KVM switch.

I'm concerned that maybe my system files somehow got corrupted and that I may have a bigger problem down the road. I've tried running CHKDSK, but it found no errors. 

Also, at the same time this happened, I noticed that I can't get Windows Update to function. When I try to use Windows Update through the WHS Console on a client PC, I continually get an error stating it was unable to communicate with the server.

Any help would be appreciated. I tried some WHS forums, but the only response I got was to reload the entire system.


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

I checked the event logs and found an explorer.exe error when I tried to run it as a new task:

"Faulting application explorer.exe version 6.0.3790.3959, faulting module explorer.exe version 6.0.3790.3959, fault address 0x0001f1f2"

It seems like explorer.exe is not loading at start-up and no errors appear on the log. But as soon as I try to force it to start as a "New Task" the faulting application error appears in the log.

Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## nruhlig (Oct 10, 2005)

I know we are supposed to start our own threads but I am having the exact same issue 

I will step out of this thread now and let the excellent help here figure it out :up:


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

I didn't find a solution to the problem. I had to reinstall the OS. Thankfully, WHS has the option just to load the OS and keep the data intact.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
I guess I would like to know what plugins you were using and any other modifications you made.


----------

